# My new Shrimp tank



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

My New Custom Shrimp Tank by JT Acrylic 

32''L 16"H 19"W With 2 dividers 

Substrate: ADA Amazonia.
Filter: 3 sponge filter with k1 media,1 Eheim Canister Filter
Light: Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Lighting System 
Ph: 6.4 Kh 0-1 GH 5-6 Ammo 0.02ppm Tds 179

Products im using 
Prodiblo Ammo Stop , Biodigest 
Bee Shrimp gh mineral +
Loweye Speed sand 
EbiKen EI ,Shou and Nagomi
Bio Culture SMW

ENJOY!!


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice custom tank like how its clean and compact.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. Happy cycling.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

some picture or my prl

























ENJOY!!!


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice shrimps and tank. Noticed you are using the lowkeys plate, notice any difference?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice tank and shrimps, mind sharing which linage the prl is?


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

cape said:


> Nice shrimps and tank. Noticed you are using the lowkeys plate, notice any difference?


yea eliminate the smell from water and bacteria growth on it because of the small pore and it absorbs Ammonia



randy said:


> Very nice tank and shrimps, mind sharing which linage the prl is?


Mananp and Franks linage


----------

